

Ask YC: What software is a must have for startups or small businesses?  - monkeygrinder

I'm a journalist researching an article that will review the best software applications for start ups and small businesses. Which reasonably priced software applications do you think should be included and why?
======
davidw
Ubuntu: comes with Emacs, Apache, OpenOffice, Ruby, Erlang, Python, Java, the
Gimp, Firefox, git... pretty much everything you need to set up and run your
business, although the accounting software needs work. And it's all completely
free and open source. How cool is that?

------
hotshothenry
Google Applications - Free

The suite of applications that google provides for small businesses such as
GMail, Analytics, Adwords, Calendar, Document Processing, etc are a must have.
I use GMail to manage my small business' email and love it.

------
monkeygrinder
thanks. I'm thinking Microsoft Office Web Apps versus Google Docs. Possibly
Salesforce CRM for small business. Any other apps? Web apps seem to be the
preference.

